

NIST announces approval of Secure Hash Standard - hadronzoo
http://csrc.nist.gov/news_events/index.html

======
hadronzoo
Here's the text of the standard:
[http://csrc.nist.gov/publications/fips/fips180-4/fips-180-4....](http://csrc.nist.gov/publications/fips/fips180-4/fips-180-4.pdf)

